# What are the best way to train puppy not to bite?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

A firm "No" and ignore the puppy

Remove your hand and give appropriate toy then say goof girl when she mouths the toy

Bitter Apple/Cherry spray is your friend.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../160809-biting-biting-biting.html#post2482553


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't remember how old your kids are (mine are 6, 10 and 15) and the youngest do not sit on the floor and play unsupervised. Basically that means I'm sitting on the floor with them playing too so I can intervene immediately. I try to let them help hand feed her kibble or with a toy, but it can be very hard. 

Try the method of putting a tiny spot of peanutbutter on your hand and teach her "kiss, kiss". 

Limit their interaction at times when she is very wound up or very sleepy. 

Try to start networking with friends and neighbors ASAP and find a puppy close in age to arrange puppy play dates with. This is the number one way to exercise a young puppy, the bite inhibition it teaches is excellent and it will wear him out like nothing else. I have stopped complete strangers in my neighborhood and made good friends this way. Hang in there.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I do the same - when they bite my hand I latch on and say NO BITE! It is a long process, they think it is playing but after a while they learn no bite.... (a long while!)


----------

